# RARE German Hitler Mercedes brand TILT



## hobbiguy (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey everyone. Check out this awsome rare model.
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=hitler+tilt


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FREAKY......Its even motorized. 

I vonder if it comes with der nutcase him self? :freak:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

From an episode of the Simpsons.
Bart was at a Carnival where they had Hitlers staff car. Of course Bart wrecked it.

Nelson.. "hey man, you wrecked Hitlers staff car. What he ever do to you?"

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------

